

Searchlight Meetings: a key hiring process used at Facebook and Dropbox - socmoth
http://blog.yesgraph.com/searchlight-meetings/

======
ghughes
If I know someone worth referring, I don't need a 30-60 minute meeting to get
me to refer them. I'm just going to do it.

~~~
ivankirigin
I've talked to dozens of companies, and the participation of employees varies
wildly. Getting a repeatable recruiting channel through referrals requires
tools and effort.

Essentially no one exhausts their contacts too. They stop making referrals for
other reasons.

So maybe for your first top-of-mind referral, you'll submit it without even
being prompted. The stats show this typically doesn't continue, and recruiting
teams need to work to get more.

